# Ich höre bei lvl 228 auf zu verzaubern !



## Nurno (3. November 2007)

Also, ich möchte einmal etwas loswerden. Am Anfang meiner WoW Laufbahn habe ich mich ausführlich mit den Berufen beschäftigt. Verzauberung erschien mir sehr reizvoll, braucht jeder immer und immer besser, dachte ich. 
Ich habe mich mit viel Gold nun inzwischen auf lvl 228 hochgearbeitet. Zuerst immer grüne Teile im AH geholt, verzaubert und zum Normalpreis wieder eingestellt (Starthilfe für die Neuen !). Dann wurde es teurer, große Verzauberertasche geholt, gute rezepte >lvl300 schon mal vorsorglich gekauft, wenn Schnäppchen da waren etc.
Ein ungutes Gefühl bekam ich, als ich so in den Stunden im AH immer wieder die "Hilferufe" anderer Verzauberer hörte, sinngemäss " .... verzaubere alles kostenlos, muss leveln...".
Die Kunden sind immer nur bereit, mal 1G oder auch 2g als "Trinkgeld" springen zu lassen, selbst für Verzauberungen, die viel Gold für die Skillung gekostet haben. Meistens wollen sie nur ihre bereits besorgten Mats beistellen, und dann bitte kostenlos die Rüstung verzaubern.
Als ich jetzt ganze 2 Tage damit verbracht hatte, einen Schmied zu finden, der mir eine Echtsilberrute erstellen konnte, platzte mir der Kragen.  Ich lass es jetzt. 
Der grosse Nachteil bei Verzauberung ist, das diese EWIG hält. Ein Alchimietrank hingegen - gluck gluck - weg.......


----------



## Galindor (3. November 2007)

Naja ich habe selbst mit 2chars denn Beruf und beide male auf 375 und ich habe eigendlich immer mir die sachen geschneitert entzaubert oder Questbelohungen entzauber die ich nicht gebraucht habe oder wenn ich equipt gewechselt habe, daher habe ich mir einiges an geld gespart. Die Formeln jedoch haben wieder rum einiges an Gold gekostet so das ich sicher um die 2000gold oder mehr ausgegeben habe. Aber ich sage wenn man sich mal 30min oder so die zeit nimmt und ab und zu mal postet was man verzaubert gegen mats und ein kleines trinkgeld geht das schon oder ich mache es auch ab und zu so das ich zum beispiel spelldmg auf Waffe anbiete und dafür gold verlange weil ich die mats stelle. Sicher der anfang ist verdammt hart aber ich muss sagen im endgame wie ich zirka auf 350 war und +12ausdauer auf stiefel könnte und solche sachen kam das geld schön langsam wieder in die tasche zurück man muss halt geduld haben


----------



## Alcasim (4. November 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit viel Gold nun inzwischen auf lvl 228 hochgearbeitet. Zuerst immer grüne Teile im AH geholt, verzaubert und zum Normalpreis wieder eingestellt



Selbstschuld. Ich bin zwar noch nicht Skill 375 (bin 350), aber dennoch, bis hierhin hab ich grad mal 200-300 Gold ausgegeben, die meisten grünen oder blauen Items hab ich aus Instanzen oder Quests. Und Nachfrage auf Verzauberungen a la Kreuzfahrer, Flinkheit des Ebers usw. besteht genug, glaub mir.


----------



## Nurno (4. November 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Selbstschuld. Ich bin zwar noch nicht Skill 375 (bin 350), aber dennoch, bis hierhin hab ich grad mal 200-300 Gold ausgegeben, die meisten grünen oder blauen Items hab ich aus Instanzen oder Quests. Und Nachfrage auf Verzauberungen a la Kreuzfahrer, Flinkheit des Ebers usw. besteht genug, glaub mir.


Tja, ich wollte natürlich ganz schnell ganz viel - mit game lvl 26 bin in nun auf verzauberskill 228, das geht garnicht ohne AH. War auch so gewollt - einige jubeln ihr Gold für Dunkelmondkarten raus und ich halt für items.


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> Tja, ich wollte natürlich ganz schnell ganz viel - mit game lvl 26 bin in nun auf verzauberskill 228, das geht garnicht ohne AH. War auch so gewollt - einige jubeln ihr Gold für Dunkelmondkarten raus und ich halt für items.



na dann SSKM, wenn du die questbelohnungen bzw rnd-drops erstmal zu verkaufen versuchst und dann "nur" den crap entzauberst den keiner kauft ist das noch schnell genug....

Mats oder grüne/blaue items kauft man nur dann im AH wenns Schnäppchen sind....

wer mit Lvl 26 unbedingt Skill 228 haben will und mit 130 nich zufrieden ist der soll auch schön viel dafür brennen, am besten wäre ohnehin ne verschärfung der "benötigt item ab Lvl XX"-Anforderung beim verzaubern selbst bzw. bei der Lvl-Anforderung für den Skill;

Wenn ich mir anseh wie da Lvl 19-PvP-Schurken mit "Waffe - eisiger Hauch" und Grollbalgbeinrüssi-sets rumlaufen kann ichdazu nur sagen: kein normaler Char kann sich auf Lvl 19 sowas leisten... also wtf soll das? PvP verkommt immer mehr zu nem Kindergarten für Wohlstandskinder..... und die Verzauberungen sollen nicht der Grund sein


----------



## Wuhuu (5. November 2007)

mein twink ist Verzauberer auf lvl 360.
Ca. 340 Punkte habe ich durch ständiges wiederholen von Verzauberungen auf dasselbe Item gemacht, ist zwar albern, aber es dauert sonst viel zu lange.
Wirklich schlimm finde ich, dass ein Lehrer in Uldaman steht!

Geld verdienen kann man aber auf jeden Fall.
Mit meinem Main habe ich schon 35g (+ mats) für Mungo bezahlt. Irgendwann spielt Gold doch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Nurno (5. November 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> na dann SSKM, wenn du die questbelohnungen bzw rnd-drops erstmal zu verkaufen versuchst und dann "nur" den crap entzauberst den keiner kauft ist das noch schnell genug....
> 
> Mats oder grüne/blaue items kauft man nur dann im AH wenns Schnäppchen sind....
> 
> ...


Ist sicher richtig, mit den lvl 19 PvP twinks. Aber die werden auch merken, dass es so langweilig wird. 
Das Problem ist nur, als Neustarter mit einer neuen Gilde ist man ständig an der unteren Grenze der minimalen Gruppenanzahl - zu deutsch, man schleppt sich so durch die inis. Mit Verzauberungen ist bei uns in der Gilde echt eine Hilfe da, die gut bufft ! Was nützt mir später mit lvl 70 der tolle Zauberkasten, wenn ich mit lvl26 das ganze Zeug echt notwendig brauche ? Das ist wie mit Porsche - mit 65 braucht man sich da eigentlich nicht mehr reinsetzen....
Deshalb bin ich jetzt auf 235skill, und keine Sorge, nun muss ich ja bis Char lvl 50 warten, bevor es weitergeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (5. November 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> Tja, ich wollte natürlich ganz schnell ganz viel



Schön und gut dieser Gedanke - Aber dann brauchst du dich nicht zu beschweren das es dir zu teuer ist


----------



## Schlagetot (6. November 2007)

In die Kosten muss man schon mit einrechnen das man die Sachen welche man entzaubaubert ja normalerweise gegen Gold verkauft. Daher sind sowas wie 200 Gold oder ähnliche Kosten ja eigentlich falsch. Aber wenn es um zukaufen von Mats geht liege ich bei 0 Gold. Ansonsten habe ich mal auf 1000 bis 2000 getippt. Aber das war es mir schon wert. Ich hab immer aktuelle Verzauberungen auf meinem equip und kann die mats auch an meine twinks schicken wenn die sich was verzaubern wollen. So spare ich dann im maxlevelbereich wieder Geld, da die Mats hier meist einen höeren wert haben als das grüne oder blaue Zeug das ich entzaubert hab. 
Um Geld zu verdienen hab ich den beruf übrigens nicht gewählt. Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust rumzustehen und kunden zu suchen. Aber da ich der einzige 375er in der Gilde bin hab ich schon gut zu tun, was mir auch Spaß macht. Damit helfe ich mir schlieslich auch selbts da mein Kararaid und meine Arenateams so immer up to date sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurno (6. November 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Schön und gut dieser Gedanke - Aber dann brauchst du dich nicht zu beschweren das es dir zu teuer ist


*Ich habe mich nie beschwert, dass es zu teuer ist.* Das konnte ich schon vorher nachlesen. 
Ich habe mich nur über die Ignoranz der Kunden und die Selbstverstümmelung der Verzauberer (Hilfe, ich mach alles umsonst - Hauptsache ich level) beschwert. DAS stand nämlich vorher nirgendwo.


----------



## Dunham (6. November 2007)

naja sobald man mal richtig gut ist, kann man damit ein schweine geld verdienen, als ingi zb ned obwohl die ausbildung auch schweine teuer ist


----------



## Faulmaul (7. November 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> *Ich habe mich nur über die Ignoranz der Kunden und die Selbstverstümmelung der Verzauberer (Hilfe, ich mach alles umsonst - Hauptsache ich level) beschwert. DAS stand nämlich vorher nirgendwo.*


*

in meinem leider gelöschten doppelposting stellte sich für mich folgende Frage:

Warum sind Berufe nicht auch in "Gilden" (analog zu den mittelalterlichen Zünften) organisiert? leider vermute ich aufgrund der Tatsache daß es vielen garkein Anliegen ist mit ihrem Beruf Gold zu verdienen, da sie ja ohnehin einen "reichen" 70er-main haben der die Ausbildungskosten trägt, bzw. das verprasste Gold von woher auch immer (jaja, kann man sagen was man will, nur weils verboten ist heisst das nicht daß nicht der eine oder andere sein Gold auf ner Website oder bei e-bay gekauft hat) kommt.

weiters sei bemerkt daß man (zumindest im RL) auch keine Kleidung oder Nahrungsmittel um den Materialpreis (oder gar noch weniger) kaufen kann....

@im Gold schwimmen bzw. wahnsinnig viel verdienen:
wenn man die Ausbildungs und Materialkosten abzieht und einen für den Zeitverlust entsprechenden "Stundensatz" für die entgangene Zeit fürs Gold-farmen anlegt bin ich mir wirklich nicht sicher ob sich mit Verz überhaupt was verdienen lässt. Da bin ich doch mit Urmacht-farmen besser dran....*


----------



## Tirkari (8. November 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> *Ich habe mich nie beschwert, dass es zu teuer ist.* Das konnte ich schon vorher nachlesen.
> Ich habe mich nur über die Ignoranz der Kunden und die Selbstverstümmelung der Verzauberer (Hilfe, ich mach alles umsonst - Hauptsache ich level) beschwert. DAS stand nämlich vorher nirgendwo.


Diese Ignoranz bei Kunden hast du aber generell:
"Was? 5G für den Urmacht-CD, viel zu viel - scheiß drauf, daß eine beliebige weitere Transmutation dann erst morgen wieder möglich ist", "Ich soll Mats mitbringen und dann auch noch Geld für Urnether zahlen? Ist mir doch egal, daß die Schneider-/Schmiedrezepte seltene bzw teure Random World Drops sind, und der Schneider/Schmied 1000g nur für dies eine Rezept zahlen mußte", "Juwelen bezahlen? Wozu, ist doch nur ein bißchen schleifen und den Stein hab ich dir doch gegeben - oh, Rezepte nicht unter 300g im AH, meist teurer, und als Drop superselten - ja und? ist mir doch egal"
Also egal, was du anbietest, es gibt leider immer viel zu viele, die dafür nix zahlen wollen (aber am besten dann für ihre eigenen Berufsfähigkeiten viel Geld verlangen ^^), das hast du nicht nur bei Verzauberern.

Und die "Selbstverstümmelung der Verzauberer" zum skillen, die hast du auch in anderen Berufen. Was hab ich mich immer geärgert, wenn Lederschultern im AH standen, die nicht nur nicht den Materialpreis abgedeckt haben, sondern teilweise sogar billiger waren als die Einstellkosten oder das, was der NPC dafür gezahlt hätte! Die Sachen, die mein Lederer dann hergestellt hatte, sind also alle zum NPC gewandert, ist also nicht viel anders, als wenn ein Verzauberer seine eigenen Sachen zig mal verzaubert, um zu skillen.

Wenn das das ist, was dich an deinem Beruf ärgert, dann bin ich sicher, daß du mit Umskillen das Problem nicht lösen wirst - andere Berufe kämpfen im ähnlichen Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Andanwehn (13. November 2007)

Ich bin auch Verzauberer, und ich hab auch 1000 mal meine eigenen Items verzaubert um vorwärts zu kommen. Wer nicht? Bevor ichs anderen Hinterherschmeiss, läuft mein priest halt eben mit + 7 Waffenschaden durch die Gegend^^.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Thema Gold: Mats die ich nicht brauch stell ich ins AH = Kohle ohne Ende! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Selbstverstümmelung: Mein Zweitberuf ist Schneider da hasste dasselbe. Ständig im Chat stelle gegen MAts her... Der gipfel war das ich angewhispert wurde: "Du hast da zwei Taschen im AH, mach mir noch zwei gegen mats umsonst und ich kauf die... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat man da noch Worte?


----------



## Kirs (20. November 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach haben die Berufe aber auch einen völlig anderen Sinn.
Das Verkaufen der erstellten Gegenstände, oder Verzauberungen sind doch eigentlich nur Hilfe für das leveln der Berufe und nicht zum füllen der Geldbeutel gedacht.

Man darf bei der Berufswahl nicht vergessen, dass es Sachen gibt die man sich nur selber herstellen kann.

z.B.
- nur ein Verzauberer kann seine Ringe verzaubern
- nur ein Schneider kann das Urmondstoffset tragen
- nur ein Alchie kann den Trank des verrückten Alchimisten einnehmen


----------



## Chadwick (22. November 2007)

hatte auch nie Probleme mit kosten, die Ruten und sehr viele Gegenstände zum entzaubern habe ich von der Gilde immer wieder zur verfügung gestellt bekommen und den Rest habe ich von Schneiderei skillen. Im AH wird nur verkauft selber schuld wer zu faul zum farmen ist der muss sich im klaren sein das das dann teuer wird.
Wenn jemand was Verz. haben will und nichts zum handeln hat bzw TG zahlt dann soll er mal brav nen anderen suchen der das macht (kann ja auch nicht mim einkauf in ein Restaurant gehen und mir dann mein essen gratis kochen lassen)


----------



## Vanidar (23. November 2007)

Nunja, was ich hier lese ist teilweise richtig ob wohl man mit Verz. / bzw. > Entzaubern! richtig derbe Kohle machen kann.
Beispiel:
- Man hatn Char, der ist Schneider / Verzauberer  Eig. ja die normalste Wahl.
So, dann schneidert man die Nethersets die in den MAts eig. nur 8Netherballen und 2 Runenfaden kosten... dafür bekommt man 5x Arkaner Staub... = 8g < !

Den Stoff fürs schneidern bekommste beim farmen, angenommen du bist Seher, farmst du im Nethersturm Arkane Folianten. Wisst ihr eig. wieviel Netherstoff da als Zusatz mitdroppt?

Also kann man damit richtig viel Gold verdienen... selbst ich mit meinem Verz. 320 skill und schneidern 350 hab schon sau viel Kohle nur durch entzaubern gemacht...

Meine Meinung > Es lohnt sich!! / wenig Mats, viel Ausbeute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (23. November 2007)

Vor allem mit entzauberten Zeugs lässt sich gut Geld verdienen, zugebenermaßer nicht gleich am anfang. Netheressenzen , Ewige Essenzen aus dm pre BC sind bei uns auf Anetheron immernoch scheiße teuer. BC-Verzauberungsmats Arkaner Staub ca 40g/stack, Große Planaressenz 4g50s, Großer Prismasplitter 18-26g.

Also durchaus später eine gute einnahmequelle, auch wenn ich diese Mats für das weiterleveln meine Mages aufhebe und nur mal bei einem Engpass was verkauft habe.

btw bist du in keiner Gilde wo dir irgendwer sone Rute herstellen kann?? Bei uns liegen die Teile sogar teilweise im allgemeinen Zugriff der Gildenbank. Als mein Pala noch Schmied war habe ich so ziemlich alle Gildenverzauberer mit allen möglichen Ruten ausgestattet. Hilft ja allen.

Mit einer halbwegs organisierten Gilde löst sich im Endgame auch das Matsproblem ein wenig. Bei uns werden z.B. die ganzen grünen Karadrops entchantet und in der Gildenbank zur Verfügung gestellt.

Übrigens fand ich schmiedekunst skillen vergleichsweise deutlich anstrengender  und auch weniger profitbringend. Letztlich hab ich meinen Pala bei Schmiedekunst 375 (und einigen epischen Rezepten) und BB375 auf KK/Alchi umgelernt um ein wenig Gold zu verdienen (und bei den Pots zu sparen).

Lg

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Lootelf (23. November 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> Tja, ich wollte natürlich ganz schnell ganz viel - mit game lvl 26 bin in nun auf verzauberskill 228, das geht garnicht ohne AH. War auch so gewollt - einige jubeln ihr Gold für Dunkelmondkarten raus und ich halt für items.



Was erwartest du? Wenn du die Spielmechanik derart extrem beanspruchst, kommst du halt in Bereiche, die sich finanziell nicht lohnen.
Dein Problem hast du spätestens mit Skill 230 - an der Stelle geht's nämlich für dich erst einmal nicht weiter. Das ist auch mit Absicht so gewollt, damit sich nicht jeder einen Low-Level-Charakter erstellt, mit dem er dann mächtige Verzauberungen herstellen kann.

Spiel deinen Char ganz normal hoch, entzaubere grüne und blaue Sachen die du nicht brauchst und Level deinen Beruf parallel zum Charakter. Dann kostet Verzauberungskunst auch nicht übermäßig viel.
Richtig teuer wird es eh erst ab 350. Die Arkanit-Rute und die Eternium-Rute schlagen tiefe Löcher ins Portemonaie, ansonsten ist Verzauberungskust ein verhältnismäßig preiswerter Beruf, mit dem man auch ein paar Gold verdienen kann.

Ich verzaubere grundsätzlich nur gegen freiwillige Spenden, Urnether gibt es bei mir für 50G, bzw. für Freunde und Gildenmitglieder gratis. Trotzdem hab ich schon einige Goldstücke auf die Seite legen können, auch wenn ich nicht 24/7 in IF rumschreie oder den Handelchannel vollspamme.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2007)

naja ich kann mir nie verz. leisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obi-wan (29. November 2007)

Hi all,

also ich finds echt nett Verzauberer zu sein.
Wenn man sich Zeit lässt mit dem Skillen geht das auch nicht so ins Geld.
Ich war glaub ich 2 Monate lang auf 365 eh ich den Sprung zum Ausskillen geschafft habe.

Was echt kuhl ist ... denke andere machen das auch so ... man nimmt sich -wenn man große Prismasplitter benötigt- sein billigstes blaues Rezept stellt das Teil her und disst es.
Das ist meist billiger als den Kram im AH zu kaufen.

Zudem kommen beim Leveln, Farmen und in Inis so viele grüne und blaue Items zusammen, dass man auch eigentlich immer Mats hat um zu skillen.


Dry


----------



## nuriina (29. November 2007)

Gestern erlebt: Im Handelschannel nach VZ für Armschine - Abwehr gefragt... "Mats und Spende vorhanden" Typ meldet sich. Nachdem ich ihm die Mats gegeben hab meint er 3g sonst macht ers nicht. Das ich sonst 5-15g Trinkggeld gebe je nachdem wie teuer die Mats sind hab ich ihm dann nicht gesagt. Wer so unverschämt Trinkgeld einfordert hats nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Premutos (29. November 2007)

Naja, is schon n bissl teuer aber ich finde, dass es ab 300 eigentlich geht, wenn man dann schon in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs ist... Was mir bei diesem Beruf gehörig auf den Keks geht, ist, dass man entweder 20000 mal die eigene Rüstung verzaubert und so eigentlich nur potentielles Geld verschwendet, oder man muss sich damit abfinden, mal ein Wochenende dafür zu opfern, den Handelschannel "zuzuspammen" und zu hoffen, dass man etwas im Angebot hat, was von Interesse ist.
Blizzard sollte mal einführen, dass man die Verzauberungen auf einen Folianten packen und diesen dann ins Auktionshaus stellen kann. Würde ne Menge Zeit und Geld sparen und etwas mehr Schwung in diesen - meiner Meinung nach - doch eher langweiligen/langwierigen Beruf bringen...


----------



## Logeras (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meinen Hexer von Gildenkollegen mehrmals durch alle Inis bis Kloster ziehen lassen. Hab dadurch alle Items ob Blau oder Grün bekommen und konnte damit wunderbar Mats sammeln. Die Mats haben gereicht um locker auf 225 zuskillen ohne auch nur 1 Gold auszugeben im Ah.Hab dadurch selbst gut Gold gemacht wenn ich die restlichen Mats ins Ah gestellt habe.


----------



## toxic-dust (19. Dezember 2007)

Allein durch herstellungsberufe kriegt man  so viele mats, das es locker reicht. beispiel -  runenstoff. für mich mit schneider 350 nicht mehr  zum skillen zu gebrauchen, aber ich kriege trotzdem haufen davon beim normalen zocken( q/inis).

stellt man dann billige sachen her (von mats her gesehen, 3 runenstoff ballen und 1 faden = 22% das man mats für 5g rausbekommt, was auf jeden fall sogar den kauf der mats für die herstelling aus dem AH deckt und sich dies auch gewinnbringen umsetzen lässt).

Tipp - mit einem herstellungsberuf (ausser ingi, vieles läst sich da nicht entzaubern oder braucht zu viele mats)  
ist das skillen wunderbar, erst ab 300 wird es anspruchsvoll, aber ab da kommen auch beliebte verzauberungen ins spiel, für die sich auf jeden fall kunden finden, womit sich dies auch ausgleicht.


----------



## Pannepaul (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Nurno:
*Tja, ich wollte natürlich ganz schnell ganz viel - mit game lvl 26 bin in nun auf verzauberskill 228, das geht garnicht ohne AH. War auch so gewollt - einige jubeln ihr Gold für Dunkelmondkarten raus und ich halt für items.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das geht gar nicht, denn man muss lvl 35 haben um den skill von 225-300 zu bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch das geht auch ohne AH mit einem Herstellungsberuf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ich lese immer wie sehr sich alle aufregen wie teuer das ist!* 

Also ich kann das nicht bestätigen, nun jeder der hier postet kennt nun mal auch buffed, wieso nutzt man dieses nicht?
Alle grünen und blauen Items die nicht benötigt werden, werden gedisst und ins AH gestellt.
Wenn einer was Verzaubert haben will dann bekommt er gesagt was er benötigt und Verzaubern tue ich es umsonst, folge die teuren reas werden gekauft weil man ja ein TG von 2-3g spart und dabei verdiene ich richtig gut an den Reas.

Des weiteren sollte jedem klar sein, man bei diesem Beruf das Gold nicht unbedingt mit Verzaubern sondern mit Entzaubern verdient und zwar nicht zu knapp, Ini´s zwischen 40 -55 sind in der Regel allein zu schaffen und das bringt Items die ne Menge reas bringen und die das Gold!

Zum Thema Ruten, ja die sind Teuer! Ne Arkanit Rute kostet bei uns ca. 85-100g, so es geht aber auch anderst, Man benötigt drei Arkankristalle und drei Thoriumbarren oder Erze ist egal dazu einen Verdichteten Schleifstein bzw. ich muss jetzt Lügen 3 oder 4 verdichtete Steine, das ist alles was für eine Arkanitrute benötigt wird.
Die Kristalle kosten zusammen                 ca 5g,
Das Thorium kostet zusammen                 ca 3g.
Die Verdichdeten Steine Kosten 20st.            2,50g,
dazu kommen an Trinkgeld für den Alchi  ca. 15g für das transmutieren der Kristalle zu Arkanitbarren,
macht alles zusammen rund 25g für ne Rute die im AH 85-100g kostet   

Die ganzen Reas einem Schmied geben der bastelt daraus die Rute, die restlichen Steine darf er behalten, darüber ist der richtig Glücklich, da er Verdichtete Wetzsteine daraus machen kann Schmied/Warri  bis lvl 50 etwa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So mit den anderen Ruten ist das auch nicht anderst, Klar kannst für 50-75g ne Eternium Rute kaufen, benötigte Reas 10-12 Eterniumbarren etwa (weis es jetzt nicht mehr genau), Reas im AH ca. 30g das war alles!

Also wenn man sich ein wenig schlau macht, dann entsprechend handelt, kann man viel sparen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zweite Möglichkeit, jeder wird mal Verzaubert, Schmiede, Alchis und so weiter, kein tg verlangen sondern Reas für die eigen zukunft geben lassen, Kristalle, Erze usw. es gibt viele Möglichkeiten wie man sparen kann.   

Mein Twink ist lvl35 hat Verzaubern 265 und Schneidern 255 und nur deshalb weil ich erst 35 werden musste damit es weiter geht und das Beste er wird nicht durch den Main gesponsert, sondern vielmehr kann der Main Raiden gehen da der Twink die Repkosten bezahlt.

Es gibt zur Zeit keine lukrativeren Berufe als Verzauberer und Juwelier!   

Zum erlernen noch nen Tip, statt tg lieber von den leuten Items zum entzaubern geben lassen, die schicken die einem noch lange, selbst wenn man gar nicht mehr weis warum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (11. Januar 2008)

Pannepaul schrieb:


> Zum erlernen noch nen Tip, statt tg lieber von den leuten Items zum entzaubern geben lassen, die schicken die einem noch lange, selbst wenn man gar nicht mehr weis warum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das funzt vielleicht bei dir, aber Leute die einfach Geld ausm Fenster schmeissen gibts nich viele ^^

wenn du so jemanden findest der n twink auf Nethersturm hat sag mir bescheid; vielleicht schenkt der ja dann auch Gold her oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Januar 2008)

Pannepaul schrieb:


> Zum erlernen noch nen Tip, statt tg lieber von den leuten Items zum entzaubern geben lassen, die schicken die einem noch lange, selbst wenn man gar nicht mehr weis warum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*lol*
Also wenn ich das einem Typen sag, der bei mir eine Verzauberung will- der wird mich auslachen- Arygos ist momentan VOLL- und leider sind da nicht nur nette und verständnissvolle menschen, sondern auch genug Kiddys die uns "älteren" spielern das Leben echt schwer machen.
Da liest man ständig: Brauche Gold für meine Ausbildung, he du **** gib mir 1g, sonst schreibe ich dem GM,
zieh mich durch die und die ini- und unter anderem wird der Handelschannel auch noch als Chat missbraucht und nicht als "Werbefläche"
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele User ihr Gold bei dubiosen Firmen kaufen und so die Preise für Vz- Mats in die höhe treiben. Bei uns am Server kostet das Urfeuer zeitenweise bis zu 58 Gold!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da schenkt dir keiner mehr etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gambrinus (18. Januar 2008)

verzauberer ist gar nicht sooo schlecht!!
hab von alchi 375 kräuter 375 auf schneider und verzaubern umgelernt(375/320)und war am anfang auch schwer entäuscht(hat mich in 2 tagen ca.1500.2000 g gekostet),bis ich skil 275 erreicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

entweder mats für magieerfüllte netherstoffrobe/tunika farmen(für 5 stk. ca.1h zeitaufwand)
oder im AH für 20-25 g kaufen
das ganze entzaubern in große Prismasplitter und ins AH stellen
bei uns auf Ambossar variert der preis zw. 30 g minimium und 50 g!!! maximum

mitlerweile hab ich das gold von 2 berufen wieder eingenommen und das ziemlich locker....weiterskilln mach ich rein zum spass..da ich die mats für bessere verzauberungen sowiso habe und die meisten nicht einmal mehr tg verlangen für ihre dienste

fazit:bis zu einem gewissen grad zahlt es sich aus(für mich zu mindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
an deiner stelle würd ich weiter machen...bis 275...wegen entzaubern(wo das gold zu hause ist)


----------



## gambrinus (18. Januar 2008)

was ich noch vergessen habe: 2 epic flugmounts hab ich auch so finanziert


----------



## Chyna (21. Januar 2008)

Pannepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> @ Nurno:
> *Tja, ich wollte natürlich ganz schnell ganz viel - mit game lvl 26 bin in nun auf verzauberskill 228, das geht garnicht ohne AH. War auch so gewollt - einige jubeln ihr Gold für Dunkelmondkarten raus und ich halt für items.*
> ...




ich muss dich dort leider berichtigen. Blutelfen haben einen Verzauberungsbonus von +5. somit kommt man auch unter lvl 35 auf 230


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

hört sich mir ein bisschen nach mimimi an...

ich werd wohl irgendwann noch mal verz skillen. wenn man gut ist und sich nen namen gemacht hat, dann wird man damit stinkreich.


----------



## TuPaC_X (29. Januar 2008)

So ein Kackthread hab ich noch nie gelesen - entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise.

VZ bis skill 375 OHNE überkosten sondern nur einnahmen.
Musst halt auch mal deine Birne einschalten.


1. Mit VZ kann man sich durch jede ini ziehen lassen bis 45 da du die Splitter verkaufen kannst und somit die kosten fürs ziehen wieder reinkommen.
2. NIE VZ matz kaufen!!!!!
3. Gegenstände ZUM entzaubern ausm AH kaufen.
> entzaubern 
> skillen (natürlich nur mit den Billigen Rezepten!!!!!!)
     -d.h. NUR mit dem STaub bis 360 das geht!!!!!!
     - Kein skillen mit Nether-,Ewigen Essenzen oder anderem Teueren Zeug.
     - Dafür gibt es Pläne um die teuren skillungen zu umgehen
> Teure Splitter die zufällig raus droppen in AH 
> und schon sind die Einnahmen wieder drin
> und das Equip verzaubert
> und VZ geskillt



Was soll bitte daran schwer sein??????????????????
Meine VZ billanz bis 375 ca. 1000g gewinn wenns reicht.


Sorry wenn mir den Post schon jemand vorweggenommen hat ich hab nich alle gelesen.

Soviel dazu....

mfg tupac


----------



## Bttrfly (31. Januar 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> So ein Kackthread hab ich noch nie gelesen - entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise.
> 
> VZ bis skill 375 OHNE überkosten sondern nur einnahmen.
> Musst halt auch mal deine Birne einschalten.
> ...



naja, der ausdrucksweise von meinem vormann/-frau kann ich mich jetzt zwar nicht anschließen, 
allerdings hat er recht mit dem was er sagt. du kommst sogar bis 365 mit dem staub den du ja eh durch das questen für ruf u. gold von den item rewards bekommst. von 365 (wenn es dir nicht eilt) ab lässt sich gut mit den epic kristallen weitermachen (hast zwar 2 tage CD nach jedem aber kostet dafür nur minimal^^).

ich hab selbst bis 375 mit 0 gold geskillt, "kostet" eben nur Zeit. Und die hast du eh in Massen weil die wirklich Gold bringenden Rezepte nur in 70ger Instanzen bzw. Kara gedroppt werden (0 zu 15 bei Moongose -.-). In der Zeit wo du Ruf farmst bekommst du mehr als genug Staub :-)


----------



## Blademage (3. Februar 2008)

Tatsache ist:

Geld mit der Herstellung zu verdienen ist nicht so einfach. Viel Geld gibts erst am Ende der Laufbahn, wenn mann alles kann, 70 ist und sich die Materialien selber zusammensuchen kann. Ich hab auch immer versucht meine Berufe voran zu treiben, damit ich mir möglichst schnell was gutes herstellen kann. 

Und ich war, als ich um die 30 (?) war, total glücklich mit meinen Spinnenseidenstiefeln mit massiv Ausdauer.

Wenn mir jemand kommt, den ich nicht kenne, mit "kannst Du mir das machen gegen Mats, das ist im AH so teuer" Dann kann ich nein sagen.
Zauberkomponenten im AH zu verkaufen ist - sagen wirs mal so - zwar finanziell förderlich, aber verstärkt den Effekt ja nur.
Manche stellen ihre Komps zu lächerlichen Preisen rein (gestern 20 große strahlende Splitter um 4 Gold z.B.). Klar kommt dann einer auf die glorreiche Idee nach einer Verzauberung zu fragen, die entsprechend zu diesen Kosten sagen wir mal 20 Silber extra kostet.  Dass +9Int auf die Zweihandwaffe teurer ist, weiss er ja nicht - weil was sind ewige Eszenzen?

Ist beim Schmieden genauso - da hast Du 10 Mithrilbarren und die Wächterhandschuhe - mach mir Echsilberstulpen. Kein Bitte, kein Danke - er glaubt ja vielleicht auch, man bekommt den lang ersehnten Punkt in Schmiedekunst durch ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...

Juwelenschleifen genauso - wenn nicht noch schlimmer - da alle Leute schnell skillen wollten, wurden die Ringe am Anfang geschleudert. Jetzt liegen die Marktwerte im AH weit unter den Materialpreisen. Mehr zahlt keiner, auch wenn er den Ring haben will - wird schon wieder einer schleudern (Echtsilberring des Kommandanten - maximal 1G 50S ???).
Das Freut zwar wieder den Verzauberer, weil er billig an Low-lvl-Komps kommt, aber ein Juwelenschleifer, der den Skill mit dem Level nachziehen will, istt so schnell pleite - oder erst mit 70 in der Lage, seine Kunst weiter zu fördern...


----------



## daywalka (3. Februar 2008)

ich bin 375 und habe nüchts bezahlt... immer alles was man findet halt entzaubern, dann geht das auch so


----------



## Naaruby (8. Februar 2008)

Das schwerste ist die letzten Punkte zu bekommen. Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei euch auf den servern ist aber bei mir herscht im Handel channel ein Reger verzauberer spam... alle bieten ihr verzauberungen an den man zu bringen teilweise ohne tg.... Es ist schwer sich aus der masse hervor zu heben und endlich die letzten paar punkte zu holen. Es besteht noch die möglichkeit sich selber ein paar verzauberungen wieder und wieder zu verzaubern aber das kostet im späteren verlauf ein haufen gold weil die mats ja nicht billig sind. Das Leben als verzauberer ist schwer.

Wer fehler findet kann sie behalten


----------



## Bakalar (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin mit meiner Mage (51) verz. 300 und Schneiderei 300. Die Mats zum schneidern hab ich mir erfarmt, aus der Gilde bekommen oder wenn günstig im Ah gekauft. dann wurde günstig geskillt und dann hab ich meist 1-2 Teil ins AH gessetzt und den rest entzaubert. Die Mats zum verzaubern habe ich mir ausschlieslich durch entzaubern von grünen und blauen teilen die ich nicht brauche bekommen. natürlich hab ich wie der eine oder andere geschrieben hat geskillt in dem ich immer wieder die Verzauberungen bei mir erneuert habe oder in der Gilde kostenlos verzaubert (als Dankeschön für die stoffe).

Weil wollen wir mal ehrlich sein, seit es mit dem leveln so schnell geht interessiert es keinen mehr sowirklich dafür gold zu verschwenden da man bis auf wenige ausnahmen seine Rüssi max 5 Level hat. ich denke Interessant wird es erst im endlevelbereich. 
Nur zu jammern das man vielleicht mehr oder weniger gold verdient finde ich hirnrissig da das jeder Beruf mit sich bringt egal ob Hersteller oder sammelberufe. denn eins dürfen alle nicht vergessen der Preis wird durch angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt. egal ob es Verzauberungen, pots  rüssi oder Rohstoffe sind.

So wird also jeder von uns als Verkäufer schon gejammert haben das die Preise im Keller sind und als Käufer das sie verdammt hoch sind. Das resultiert durch die unterschiedliche Nachfrage der einzelnen Spieler da der Gamefortschritt unterschiedlich schnell voran kommt und so quasi ein 2 wenn nicht sogar 3 Klassenschicht entsteht bzw entstanden ist. 

Im Endlevelbereich wissen auch die "guten" Spieler was die Mats, das skillen, etc wert sind und die bringen dir entweder die Mats und geben dir auch ein angemessenes TG oder sie bezahlen dir die Mats und geben dir ein TG. Aber das eigentliche Gold verdient man (wie schon einige vorher geschrieben haben) mit den Mats die man ins Aktionshaus stellt.

Über die sogenannten "Preisevernichter" die alles umsonst machen, kann ich nur schmunzeln weil sie ihr Gold verschenken.  Aber wenn man immer fair und vernüftig bleibt bekommt man seinen guten Namen automatisch und somit seine "Stammkundschaft".
Ausserdem gibt es immer noch gruppen oder Gilden die z.B: Kara gehen und nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt kommen, weil unteranderem der Damge fehlt und somit Aufgerüstet werden muss und da die meisten heute nicht die geduld haben und alles sofort wollen zahlen die auch die teureren Preise. 

Und dieses kann man generell auf alle Berufe übertragen egal ob Herstellungs oder Sammelberufe. Und mal ehrlich der eine farmt lieber Urfeuer etc der andere nicht. also Marktwirtschaft. Ist doch gut so Ich weiss das ich mein Gold mit verzauberungen oder deren Mats verdiene dafür kaufe ich micr andere Sachen die ich nicht farmen will. Mann könnte ja auch sagen für die und die verzauberungen brauchstdu mir keine Gold geben sondern gib mir dafür Urfeuer Urwasser  et. Dieses nur als Beispiel. man macht dann quasi ein Tauschgeschäft.

So long habt reichlich Epics und weiterhin Ingame fun^^


----------



## cM2003 (13. Februar 2008)

Verzauberung ist auf jeden Fall eine sau teure Angelegenheit...

Mein erster Char, mein Priester, war zu Beginn Verzauberer und Schneider. Ich hab es bis knapp 300 geschafft, aber dann wurde es mir einfach viel zu teuer... Man hat 0 mit verdient und hat soviel Gold verloren durch das Entzaubern von Items (die man ins AH hätte stellen können, oder beim Händler verkaufen). Im Nachhinein wars ein Fehler...

Hab später dann für den Raid mit meinem Mage Verzauberung nach geskilled... Was ich da an Gold geblecht habe war nicht mehr schön... Habs an einem Tag auf 340 (glaube ich) gebracht und ca. 4500g ausgegeben.

-edit-
Was ich vergessen habe:
Auch wenn ichs jetzt auf 385 habe und gute Rezepte wie Spell auf Waffe, Sonnenfeuer, Scharfrichter habe, bekomme ich so gut wie kein Trinkgeld... Es ist absolut lächerlich, dass manche Idioten (sry aber das sind sie...) noch erwarten, dass man zu ihnen kommt und dann nichts an Trinkgeld geben.
Ich mach das auch nicht mehr mit... Ich enchante nur noch für 10g aufwärts, weil mir das echt zu blöd ist... Wenn derjenige keine 10g zahlen will hat er Pech.


----------



## Moonshire (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
<Intro>
als ich vor zwei Jahren mit dem Spiel angefangen habe, war für mich sofort klar ich muss einen Pala spielen (historische Gründe aus den Zeiten von Warcraft 1-3). Habe mir ein WOW Buch gekauft und schnell erlesen, dass Bergbau und Schmiedekunst für meinen Pala eine gute Wahl ist. Ich bin an keiner Mine vorbeigelaufen und hatte demnach irgendwann mehr Metalle, Steine und Kristalle als ich selber sinnvoll verarbeiten konnte. Da kam dann für mich zum ersten mal das AH ernsthaft ins Spiel. Das Kupfer konnte ich sehr gut verkaufen. Aber irgendwie stellte sich heraus, dass Pala wohl doch nicht so meine Klasse war. Mit ca. 40 habe ich ihn dann im Schlingendorntal stehengelassen um eine Magierin anzufangen (die heute 70 ist). 

Wieder Buch raus, gelesen, oh Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst wäre eine gute Kombo...
<Intro Ende>

Ich musste das einfach schreiben, um meine Entäuschung richtig zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Gold war für den Pala nie ein Thema, alles was für seinen lvl angemessen war konnte er sich kaufen. Ausbildung, Items etc. Aber nun hatte ich einen Char für die Armut geschaffen. Grüne und blaue Items, die ich nicht brauchte musste ich entzaubern um Mats für Verzauberungen zu haben, somit fehlte eine gute Einnahmequelle. Und dann der Wareneinzatz für Verzauberungen: Der Pala brauchte für Schaden 4+ auf eine Scharfe Waffe (hält eine Stunde) Schwerer Stein [x1] die Zauberin (zwar immerhin dauerhafte Verzauberung)  Großer strahlender Splitter [x2] und Große Netheressenz [x2]. 

Für eine solche geringwertige Verzauberung hätte ich mind 20g verlangen müssen (lol). Das aus für die Verzauberkunst kam dann mit BC. Mein kleiner Pala konnte das Geld in der alten Welt für die Ausbildung der Verzauberkunst der Magierin nicht mehr erwirtschaften und als ich gesehen habe was die einigermaßen Interessanten Verzauberungen an Einsatz kosten, habe ich den Beruf weggeschmissen. 

Heute hat die Magierin statt Verzauberkunst Kräuterkunde und siehe da sie hat Gold. Und wenn sie was verzaubert haben will, kauft sie es sich.

Naja so war das halt bei mir


----------



## Kuhrt (15. Februar 2008)

ohne witz der thread is ma sowas von schlecht

kann euch nur den *post von 2Pac empfehlen */signed

ohne witz habt ihr irgentwann ma euer hirn benutzt lol 

dieser thread hat nen close verdient *hust*


----------

